# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  PARCELOF UNCUT DIAMOND AVAILABLE IN CAPE TOWN

## PATRICKdiamond

HI
i HAVE THE PARCEL OF 62 CARATS AVAILABLE IN CAPE TOWN RIGHT NOW I NEED SERIOUS BUYER WHO WE CAN DEAL FOR LONG TERMS RELATIONSHIP, I AM CAN TO SUPPLY 1OO CARATS EVERY MONTH, I NEED SERIOUS BUYERS NO CHANCER JUST CONTACT ME AT 0733431965 MY NAME IS HAMED.
THANKS

----------


## IanF

It is illegal for non registered diamond buyers to buy diamonds in SA!

----------


## adrianh

I've got a parcel of yoyo's, you wanna trade - rubbish for rubbish!

Hey Hamed, expect a call from the cops!

----------


## PATRICKdiamond

> I've got a parcel of yoyo's, you wanna trade - rubbish for rubbish!
> 
> Hey Hamed, expect a call from the cops!


I am legal and i have all the paper, i have a license and i only deal in Licenced office

----------


## adrianh

Yes, yes, and I am Santa Claus

----------


## desA

The Nigerian IDB connection?

----------


## HR Solutions

I've got 10 million zim dollars ...... When can we hook up ?

----------

